# Wichtige bzw. nützliche Eclipse Plugins



## maki (13. Aug 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

wollte mal ein paar Empfehlungen für Eclipse Plugins bereitstellen, die das Entwicklen vereinfachen bzw. dafür unerlässlich sind.


*Subversive Plugin Installation für Eclipse 3.4/3.5*

Eines der wichtigsten Plugins ist die Subversion (SVN)  Anbindung, leider in Eclipse 3.5 immer noch nicht Bestandteil der Eclipse Standardinstallation.

Das Subversive Plugin wird das offzielle Eclipse SVN Plugin, allerdings verhindern Lizenzprobleme dass es vorinstalliert in Eclipse mitausgeliefert wird.
Man braucht 2 Dinge, den sog. Team Provider, das Plugin mit dem Eclipse "SVN-fähig" gemacht wird, dann braucht man noch die eigentlichen Connectoren, das sind Implementierungen des SVN Client selbst.

SVN Team Provider update site:
[c]http://download.eclipse.org/technology/subversive/0.7/update-site/[/c]

SVN Connectors update site:
[c]http://www.polarion.org/projects/subversive/download/eclipse/2.0/update-site/[/c]

Nach der installation der Plugins muss der zu verwendende SVN Connector ausgwählt werden.
Window -> Preferences -> Team -> SVN -> SVN Connector Tab
Ich bevorzuge den SVNKit Connector.


*m2eclipse Installation für Eclipse 3.4/3.5*

Da ich fast nur noch mit Maven 2 arbeite, halte ich dieses Plugin für sehr wichtig 

m2eclipse Plugin update site:
[c]http://m2eclipse.sonatype.org/update/[/c]

Ob man das Maven Buch (Better Builds with Maven, sind ein paar MB) und die anderen optionalen Komponenten braucht, muss man selber entscheiden und liegt natürlich auch an der Konfiguration von Eclipse .


*EclEmma Installation für Eclipse 3.4/3.5*

Mit EclEmma kann man die Testabdeckung (coverage) der Unittests herausfinden, finde ich persönlich sehr nützlich um zu prüfen was eigentlich gestestet wird und wie genau.

EclEmma Plugin update site:
[c]http://update.eclemma.org[/c]


*SpringIDE Installation für Eclipse 3.4/3.5*

Nützlich für alle die mit Spring arbeiten.

SpringIDE Plugin update site:
[c]http://dist.springframework.org/release/IDE[/c]


So, das war es erstmal von meiner Seite, hab ich etwas vergessen, zB. euer Lieblingsplugin?
Dann her damit!


----------



## Wildcard (13. Aug 2009)

*EMF SDK *
Absolut unverzichtbar in meinen Augen. Keine Software ohne solides Modell und kein Modell mehr ohne EMF
Eclipse Modeling - EMF - Home

*Mylyn*
Erleichtert das Arbeiten und die Team Kommunikation ungemein. Nie wieder mit dem Webfrontend des Issue-Trackers rumschlagen.
Eclipse Mylyn Open Source Project

*Buckminster*
Für alle PlugIn-Entwickler, alle denen Maven zu restriktiv/starr/unheimlich ist, oder die keine homogene Maven Struktur in allen Projekten einführen können/wollen
Eclipse Buckminster Project

Alle 3 leicht über die Galileo Update Site zu installieren


----------



## Gonzo17 (13. Aug 2009)

*FindBugs*
Ist zwar nicht unbedingt notwendig, aber ich finde es praktisch und leicht benutzbar. Durchsucht die eigenen Projekte und findet dabei verschiedene Bugs. 
FindBugs Downloads


----------



## bygones (13. Aug 2009)

*PMD*
PMD scans Java source code and looks for potential problems 
PMD

*RegexTester*
wie der name sagt
Eclipse Regular Expression Tester

*Scala*
Plugin fuer Scala
Scala IDE for Eclipse | The Scala Programming Language

*Groovy*
Plugin fuer Groovy
Index of /groovy/distributions/greclipse/snapshot/e3.5


----------

